# iChat Jabber MSN



## SamLoveCoffee (19 Novembre 2009)

Salut! Après 6 heures de recherche et de tentatives, j'ai vraiment craqué! Rien ne fonctionne. 

Bon je m'explique. Je veux que mes contacts MSN se retrouve dans mes contacts iChat, sans changer le @ pour un % dans mes contacts (145) un par un. C'est vraiment stupide! Rien a faire? Je ne veux pas utiliser Mercury ou takbox ou skype ou quoi que ce sois... Quelqu'un à une réponse pour moi? Merci!


----------



## naas (19 Novembre 2009)

SamLoveCoffee a dit:


> ... Je veux que mes contacts MSN se retrouve*nt* dans mes contacts iChat...


pourquoi ?


----------



## SamLoveCoffee (19 Novembre 2009)

Pour ne pas à avoir utiliser MSN iChat et skype, tous en même temps. De plus j'Adore l'interface d'iChat.


----------



## naas (19 Novembre 2009)

Tu comptes utiliser ichat et skype pour tes contacts msn ?


----------



## SamLoveCoffee (20 Novembre 2009)

Non, t'es drôle, mais je crois que je m'exprime mal.

J'ai:
-iChat
-MSN
-Et un mac

Je voudrai utiliser mes contacts MSN dans iChat. Il y à une solution pour ça. Il faut ce créer un compte Jabber et ensuite trouver un serveur sur lequel on peux 'importer' nos contacts MSN (Dans Jabber). Depuis Léopard, Apple prend les comptes Jabber dans iChat. Mais le problème, c'est que, pour que les contacts MSN apparaissent dans iChat, après les avoir importés sur Jabber, il faut, dans Adresse Book, changer TOUS les adresses MSN. L'opération est très longue par ce qu'il ne suffit pas seulement de changer, dans le menu déroulant MSN pour jabber, non, il faut changer le @ pour un % en plus de rajouter une extension bizarre. Exemple: samuelcampeau@hotmail.com pour samuelcampeau%hotmail.com@jabber.org. J'ai plus de 140 contacts, je crois. Vous imaginez?? Alors, je voudrais savoir si il existe une autre solution. Je répète, je tiens absolument de rester avec iChat. Je ne veux pas changer rien dans adress book et je ne veux pas utiliser skype aMSN ou Mercury. Personne ne peu me répondre? :affraid:

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h54 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h50 ----------

Tiens voici un lien des étapes à suivre. Tu vas te rendre comte, vers la fin, que c'est vraiment du n'importe quoi...

http://pasizaire.free.fr/Mac/iChatMSN.html


----------



## naas (20 Novembre 2009)

edite ton post pour enlever ton adresse de courriel


----------



## SamLoveCoffee (20 Novembre 2009)

c'Est pas une vrai

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 05h20 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 05h19 ----------

Quelqu'un peu me répondre?


----------



## naas (20 Novembre 2009)

[/COLOR]





SamLoveCoffee a dit:


> Non, t'es drôle, mais je crois que je m'exprime mal.


Si tu savais les questions posées ici, quelque fois ...   

Bon, j'ai beau chercher je ne trouve rien en mode automatique


----------



## SamLoveCoffee (21 Novembre 2009)

Une version payante peut-être?


----------



## Anonyme (21 Novembre 2009)

SamLoveCoffee a dit:


> Une version payante peut-être?



Et pourquoi tu tiens absolument à utiliser ichat?
Il existe d'autres solutions.


----------



## SamLoveCoffee (21 Novembre 2009)

SamLoveCoffee a dit:


> Salut! Après 6 heures de recherche et de tentatives, j'ai vraiment craqué! Rien ne fonctionne.
> 
> Bon je m'explique. Je veux que mes contacts MSN se retrouve dans mes contacts iChat, sans changer le @ pour un % dans mes contacts (145) un par un. C'est vraiment stupide! Rien a faire? Je ne veux pas utiliser Mercury ou takbox ou skype ou quoi que ce sois... Quelqu'un à une réponse pour moi? Merci!



J'aime bien l'interface de iChat et je ne veux pas utiliser 2 ou 3 programmes à la fois.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Novembre 2009)

SamLoveCoffee a dit:


> J'aime bien l'interface de iChat et je ne veux pas utiliser 2 ou 3 programmes à la fois.



T'as pensé à adium?
A moins que tu aimes te compliquer inutilement la vie


----------



## LibertyJack (21 Novembre 2009)

Si tu veux faire tourner plusieurs messengers en même temps t'as toujours http://www.iloveim.com


----------



## Anonyme (21 Novembre 2009)

LibertyJack a dit:


> Si tu veux faire tourner plusieurs messengers en même temps t'as toujours http://www.iloveim.com



C'est ce que fait adium


----------



## LibertyJack (21 Novembre 2009)

pithiviers a dit:


> C'est ce que fait adium



En effet


----------



## naas (21 Novembre 2009)

pithiviers a dit:


> T'as pensé à adium?
> A moins que tu aimes te compliquer inutilement la vie


Mais j'ai cru comprendre dans son premier post qu'il ne veut qu'ichat.


----------



## SamLoveCoffee (22 Novembre 2009)

Oui, c'est ça! Je ne veux rien savoir d'Audium... Je veux juste pouvoir utiliser iChat, pour mes contacts MSN et iChat, c'est possible ça?


----------



## Anonyme (22 Novembre 2009)

SamLoveCoffee a dit:


> Oui, c'est ça! Je ne veux rien savoir d'Audium... Je veux juste pouvoir utiliser iChat, pour mes contacts MSN et iChat, c'est possible ça?



On te propose des solutions simples mais tu les refuses. Tu préfères les complications et les usines à gaz.
Donc débrouille-toi tout seul.

Et pour ce qui est du transfert de fichiers, fais une croix dessus. Et je ne parle même pas de la cam.

Faut qu'on m'explique pourquoi s'obstiner à utiliser iChat si tous ses contacts sont sur MSN. Du masochisme peut-être?


----------



## DarkMoineau (22 Novembre 2009)

Pour parler avec des gens sur MSN, et sur d'autre comptes, Adium me semble bien être la solution la plus élégante. Elle réunit tout, même les contacts Facebook. Je ne connais pas d'application de chat plus universelle.


----------



## davy#3 (28 Novembre 2009)

oui, mais l'AudioVisuel n'est toujours pas utilisable avec Adium ! 

d'ailleurs, pour des clients MSN, y a t'il enfin un soft avec l'AV ?


----------



## DarkMoineau (28 Novembre 2009)

aMSN le fais. Plus ou moins bien.


----------



## W@M (28 Novembre 2009)

DarkMoineau a dit:


> aMSN le fais. Plus ou moins bien.



Oui mais avec les comptes pros seulement non ?


----------



## Anonyme (28 Novembre 2009)

W@M a dit:


> Oui mais avec les comptes pros seulement non ?



Des comptes pro dans aMSN?
J'avais jamais vu.


----------



## dougi83 (29 Novembre 2009)

Cette discussion m'interesse aussi et j'ai d'autres questions qui peuvent s'y greffer :

Une fois sur MAC, je voudrais pouvoir communiquer en AUDIO et VIDEO avec des PCistes sous MSN Messenger. je ne vais pas les forcer à passer sous Mac ou à prendre Skype.
Hors Messenger Mac semble ne pas gérer la video et Ichat ne serait pas compatible.

Voici donc la liste de question

1 - Est ce qu'Ichat de Snow Leopard prend (enfin?) en charge les comptes MSN pour une communication directe AUDIO et VIDEO?

2 - Si non, est on toujours obligé de faire un "pont" via Jabber comme trouvé dans ce tuto ? A priori ça a l'air fastidieux et Audio et Video fonctionnent ils?

3 - Si non à la question 1, est ce que la version Mac Messenger Beta fonctionne correctement ?

4 - Si non à la question 3, quel logiciel permet le mieux de remplacer Messenger PC sur MAC pour pouvoir faire de la discussion Audio et Video compatible MSN ?
J'ai pu voir du aMSN, ADIUM... mais rien n'est clair pour moi.


----------



## W@M (30 Novembre 2009)

pithiviers a dit:


> Des comptes pro dans aMSN?
> J'avais jamais vu.



Autant pour moi j'ai déliré... c'est msn:mac l'histoire des comptes pro


----------



## SamLoveCoffee (4 Décembre 2009)

J'ai entendus parler de MSN 8

Si non, est t'il possible d'inclure mes contacts MSN dans skype?


----------



## lemonhead45 (4 Décembre 2009)

Salut , ca m'intéresse aussi !

je trouve l'interface d'iChat très conviviale.
Je trouve Adium correct, mais j'ai l'impression de me retrouver avec Icq ou MSN à ses débuts, sans possibilité d'utiliser l'audio/vidéo.
Par contre, un + pour Adium, c'est la possibilité d'utiliser Sametime, client utilisé dans ma boite.
J'ai essayé MSN pour Mac (sorti d'office): bof bof
L'interface aMsn: bof

Voilà, l'intérêt de ce post est de savoir si il est possible d'utiliser et configurer iChat pour MSN.
C'est bête d'avoir un outils intégré à Leopard , que presque personne n'utilise ou touchant simplement la population qui a switché vers MacOS et qu'il faille en gros "forcer" l'entourage à migrer sur G talk à la place de msn...Pas simple tout ca
Même si c'est une usine à gaz comme vous dites, il est tout de même intéressant de savoir.

Cheers!


----------



## naas (5 Décembre 2009)

C'est Microsoft le problème.


----------



## manchette (6 Décembre 2009)

Ya pas de solution connue alors ? (ichat et msn)


----------



## naas (6 Décembre 2009)

manchette a dit:


> Ya pas de solution connue alors ? (ichat et msn)



Ni inconnue


----------



## dougi83 (6 Décembre 2009)

La seule solution serait d'utiliser Messenger 8 Beta.
J'attends que la Fnac veuille bien me livrer pour tester !


----------



## SamLoveCoffee (15 Décembre 2009)

32 messages plus tard et rien? 
Je suis amèrement déçus.


----------



## naas (15 Décembre 2009)

Et bien prends ton amertume, garde la. Évite de remercier les gens qui ont cherche a t'aider. Et deviens programeur


----------



## Anonyme (15 Décembre 2009)

SamLoveCoffee a dit:


> 32 messages plus tard et rien?
> Je suis amèrement déçus.



J'aurais bien boulé rouge mais je ne peux point.
Je suis amèrement déçu.


----------



## naas (15 Décembre 2009)

pithiviers a dit:


> ...Je suis amèrement déçu.


Ah tiens tu ne rajoutes pas un s à déçu ?   

Sans rire 2 posts, une manip somme toute inhabituelle et nous balance en épitaphe un 
Faut le vivre.


----------



## SamLoveCoffee (17 Décembre 2009)

Je parle anglais normalement, mais j'ai quand même crus comprendre une certaine arrogance. Désolé encore une fois de vous avoir dérangés.


----------



## naas (17 Décembre 2009)

You don't disturb us at all but as you can see there is no solution at all.


----------



## SamLoveCoffee (17 Décembre 2009)

Merci quand même.


----------



## SamLoveCoffee (2 Janvier 2010)

Bonjour les amis! Bon, j'ai réussi à configurer un compte Jabber pour avoir mes contacts MSN. Évidemment, impossible de faire de la vidéo et de parler... Ma question est: est-il possible de CRAQUER iChat? C'était ma dernière tentative, DÉFINITIVEMENT!


----------



## naas (2 Janvier 2010)

Pour faire quoi ?


----------



## SamLoveCoffee (3 Janvier 2010)

SamLoveCoffee a dit:


> Ma question est: est-il possible de CRAQUER iChat?



Je veux craquer iChat pour pouvoir faire de la vidéo avec mes amis MSN... Peut-être changer le protocole qu'utilise iChat pour avoir le même que celui de MSN? C'est possible ou peut-être suis-je un peux trop freek Apple.... Merci de votre réponse!


----------



## dougi83 (3 Janvier 2010)

Je vais être dans le même cas que toi. Mais parait il que messenger beta pour Mac fonctionne très bien donc pourquoi chercher compliqué ?
Enfin j'espère recevoir mon Mac rapidement pour tester...


----------



## Anonyme (3 Janvier 2010)

SamLoveCoffee a dit:


> Je veux craquer iChat pour pouvoir faire de la vidéo avec mes amis MSN... Peut-être changer le protocole qu'utilise iChat pour avoir le même que celui de MSN? C'est possible ou peut-être suis-je un peux trop freek Apple.... Merci de votre réponse!



Faut consulter.
Tu veux le numéro d'un psy?
Là ça devient grave.


----------



## naas (3 Janvier 2010)

Il est impossible de craquer ichat d'implemter un autre protocole ou alors tu es meilleur que l'équipe des développeurs d'adium, ce qui me semble pas être le cas.


----------



## SamLoveCoffee (4 Janvier 2010)

Ha non :rateau: ?

---------- Post added at 22h25 ---------- Previous post was at 22h24 ----------

Hahhaa je savais!


----------



## naas (4 Janvier 2010)

Si tu as les capacités de programmation rejoins l'équipe d'adium.
d'un autre coté tu ne posterais pas ici si tu avais les connaissances suffisantes.


----------



## SamLoveCoffee (5 Janvier 2010)

Naas est un n'as!


----------



## naas (5 Janvier 2010)

pithiviers a dit:


> Faut consulter.
> Tu veux le numéro d'un psy?
> Là ça devient grave.


Tu m'étonnes 



SamLoveCoffee a dit:


> Naas est un n'as!


C'est du galeique et ce prononce Naïsse, 'spe de naze 
et tant qu'a écrire français naas sans majuscule est un as cela suffit.
now why don't you play outside and fuck yourself ?


----------



## SamLoveCoffee (5 Janvier 2010)

dougi83 a dit:


> Mais parait il que messenger beta pour Mac fonctionne très bien donc pourquoi chercher compliqué ?



MSN 8 beta? Je l'ai essayé et ce n'étais pas très bien.... J'avais plein de signes en chinois lors de l'installation. À moins qu'on ne parle pas de la même chose. Si non t'as le lien pour le télécharger ce messenger?  J'ai pas trouvé 

Je ne crois pas que je mérite un "now why don't you play outside and fuck yourself ?" naas. Mais si je te dérange à ce point, tu peux prendre la décision de ne pas me répondre. Tu vas beaucoup trop loin pour rien, crois-moi!  Tout ce que je voulais faire, c'étais de détendre l'atmosphère. Pour la méchanceté, tu t'en ai occupé tout seul.


----------



## richard-deux (6 Janvier 2010)

Pour la version MSN bêta avec des caractères chinois, il faut faire pomme+i sur l'application et supprimer toutes les langues sauf l'anglais.

Sinon, avez-vous testé ce site : https://imo.im/ ?
Il semble que la webcam soit reconnue.

Je n'ai pas testé, je vous laisse le faire.


----------



## SamLoveCoffee (7 Janvier 2010)

Merci richarddeux! Mais je ne vois pas où faire la manipulation POMME+I dans finder?


----------



## richard-deux (7 Janvier 2010)

SamLoveCoffee a dit:


> Merci richarddeux! Mais je ne vois pas où faire la manipulation POMME+I dans finder?



cmd+i


----------



## dougi83 (7 Janvier 2010)

Je viens d essayer egalement et même problème, j'ai des chiffres un peu partout et des cases avec des sigles chinois.
Seul le texte de licence a accepter apparait en français.
J'ai fait pomme+i (cmd +I) et je ne vois rien concernant les langues sur ce fichier ?

Peut tu nous en dire plus ?
Voila ce que je visualise sur le fichier en aperçu et en faisant cmd+i


----------



## richard-deux (8 Janvier 2010)

http://forums.macg.co/internet-et-reseau/msn-8-pour-mac-258168.html


----------



## dougi83 (8 Janvier 2010)

Avec Snow Leopard en 10.6.2 il n est a priori plus possible de choisir les langues a l install...
Dommage, voilà pourquoi les petits nouveaux comme moi ne peuvent voir que des signes chinois et ne peuvent passer a l anglais pour l install


----------

